# Perry: "I Don't Think You Have a Heart" If You Oppose In-State Tuition for Children o



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

During Thursday night's Republican presidential debate, Mitt Romney, Michele Bachmann, Newt Gingrich, and Rick Santorum all took shots at Rick Perry's record on illegal immigration. Bachmann said that Texas's law allowing in-state tuition for the children of illegal immigrants acted like a "magnet" for illegal immigrants. Perry's response was forceful and personal. "I don't think you have a heart," Perry told his critics.
"If you say that we should not educate children who come into our state for no other reason than that they've been brought their through no fault of their own, I don't think you have a heart," Perry said. "We need to be educating these children because they will become a drag on our society. I think that's what Texans wanted to do. Out of 181 members of the Texas legislature when this issue came up [there were] only four dissenting votes. This was a state issue. Texas voted on it. And I still support it today."

Perry: "I Don't Think You Have a Heart" If You Oppose In-State Tuition for Children of Illegal Immigrants | The Weekly Standard

---------- Post added at 02:57 ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 ----------

*I hope to hell this guy doesn't get the nomination.*


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Perry: "I Don't Think You Have a Heart" If You Oppose In-State Tuition for Childr*

Ummm.....Governor Perry.....their mere presence, as well as the presence of their parents, IS ALREADY A DRAG ON OUR SOCIETY!!!!!

If your parents decide to break the law, I'm sure as Hell not going to support any measure that rewards both them and you for making that decision.

Mitt Romney 2012.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Perry: "I Don't Think You Have a Heart" If You Oppose In-State Tuition for Childr*



USMCMP5811 said:


> Hey Perry, The American Indians found out what happenes when you don't control immigration.........


Never seen that one before, that's pretty good.

The big difference is that the Indians didn't have the ability to stop the takeover of their land, while we most certainly do. We just lack people in positions of authority with the courage to actually do it.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Perry: "I Don't Think You Have a Heart" If You Oppose In-State Tuition for Childr*

I didnt think it was possible to nail yourself into a coffin but I'll be damned I think Perry just did that.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Perry: "I Don't Think You Have a Heart" If You Oppose In-State Tuition for Childr*

I don't have a heart.

This is the exact type of thing that draws them here. Come to America, get all the support you need, all the education for your kids, all the while you are not paying taxes but earning money.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Clearly I'm heartless as well. Maybe it's in there but it must be covered with ice and locked in a steel box. 

Outstanding reference on native Americans USMCMP... "They didn't control it, how'd that work out for them?" 

This guy is a fruitloop. How do you live in Texas and support illegals? C'mon Romney... Get your game up!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Perry: "I Don't Think You Have a Heart" If You Oppose In-State Tuition for Childr*

I don't have a heart, either.

Let's also remember that in national polling, Romney beats Obama, while Perry does not.

Let's keep our eyes on the big prize.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Perry: "I Don't Think You Have a Heart" If You Oppose In-State Tuition for Childr*

<-- Heartless as well. Actually, not heartless, just happen to have more brain-cells than tear ducts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Perry: "I Don't Think You Have a Heart" If You Oppose In-State Tuition for Childr*



5-0 said:


> Actually, not heartless, just happen to have more brain-cells than tear ducts.


Stealing that one, thank you very much.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Perry: "I Don't Think You Have a Heart" If You Oppose In-State Tuition for Childr*

Im wondering why both (R) and (D) have refused to close the border?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Perry: "I Don't Think You Have a Heart" If You Oppose In-State Tuition for Childr*

Any government debate on this topic is foolish because we're discussing *illegal* immigrants. They should be seized and returned to their mother land along with their children who cost us a fortune when they don't speak our language and require a myriad of additional services! Our country is in serious trouble, we just can't afford more parasites and it's time to shit or get off the pot on this issue.

"The cost of harboring illegal immigrants in the United States is a staggering $113 billion a year -- an average of $1,117 for every "native-headed" household in America -- according to a study conducted by the Federation for American Immigration Reform (FAIR)..."The single biggest 'expense' it attributes to unauthorized immigrants is the education of their children" 
Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/07/0...mnesty-educations-costs-reform/#ixzz1YnSgY0V8
​"
Read more: Illegal Immigration Costs U.S. $113 Billion A Year, Study Finds | Fox News
​


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Perry: "I Don't Think You Have a Heart" If You Oppose In-State Tuition for Childr*



7costanza said:


> Im wondering why both (R) and (D) have refused to close the border?


One thing I actually agree with in regards to Perry is that it wouldn't make any sense to build a wall/fence in some parts of the Southern border, because it's so remote, it's like the far side of the Moon.

We need to implement mandatory Insta-Check for employers.....if illegals can't get work, a huge percentage of them will leave the country, then we can get to work deporting the rest.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Perry: "I Don't Think You Have a Heart" If You Oppose In-State Tuition for Childr*

I don't think you have a brain if you don't oppose in state tuition for Illegals.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Perry: "I Don't Think You Have a Heart" If You Oppose In-State Tuition for Childr*

It dumbfounds me how children of illegals get in-state tuition. This practice rewards felonious behavior of the illegal parents. Shouldn't we be more concerned with helping the children of our legal population? What the f*ck is wrong with our "leaders".............


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Perry: "I Don't Think You Have a Heart" If You Oppose In-State Tuition for Childr*

If I were Romney, I would have replied "If your definition of not having a heart means that I respect and abide by the laws of the United States and don't believe in rewarding those who don't, then I guess by your definition, I don't have a heart".


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Perry: "I Don't Think You Have a Heart" If You Oppose In-State Tuition for Childr*



5-0 said:


> <-- Heartless as well. Actually, not heartless, just happen to have more brain-cells than tear ducts.


5-0, well done! You are truly a spoken word artist.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Perry: "I Don't Think You Have a Heart" If You Oppose In-State Tuition for Childr*



Delta784 said:


> One thing I actually agree with in regards to Perry is that it wouldn't make any sense to build a wall/fence in some parts of the Southern border, because it's so remote, it's like the far side of the Moon.
> 
> We need to implement mandatory Insta-Check for employers.....if illegals can't get work, a huge percentage of them will leave the country, then we can get to work deporting the rest.


That has to be accompanied by real penalties on the employers that are enforced. Fines and mandatory jail time for any employer that hires an employee without doing the proper I-9 check. Shut these folks down for a bit and see how fast they start playing by the rules. The first offense could be 1 week for each illegal worker. Second offense 1 month each.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Perry: "I Don't Think You Have a Heart" If You Oppose In-State Tuition for Childr*



HistoryHound said:


> That has to be accompanied by real penalties on the employers that are enforced. Fines and mandatory jail time for any employer that hires an employee without doing the proper I-9 check. Shut these folks down for a bit and see how fast they start playing by the rules. The first offense could be 1 week for each illegal worker. Second offense 1 month each.


Agreed....I'm thinking of first-time offense fines based on the size of the company, something like $5,000 for a small car wash and $1,000,000 for large corporations, and jail time for subsequent offenses. There should be a reasonable standard for the government to prove that the company hired an illegal knowingly, as I don't want to penalize American businesses for getting duped.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Perry: "I Don't Think You Have a Heart" If You Oppose In-State Tuition for Childr*



Delta784 said:


> Agreed....I'm thinking of first-time offense fines based on the size of the company, something like $5,000 for a small car wash and $1,000,000 for large corporations, and jail time for subsequent offenses. There should be a reasonable standard for the government to prove that the company hired an illegal knowingly, as I don't want to penalize American businesses for getting duped.


Exactly. It's the ones that do it knowingly that I have a huge problem with and it's not just the little guys that do it. I know the system isn't perfect and it's a pain in the ass when you get duped. I worked for a company that it happened to, but we were able to show that we did what we were supposed to do. We had copies of all the documents that were submitted when the guy was hired. With some companies it happens because the people that do the hiring on location aren't HR people and have no idea what they are supposed to do. Heck, the last place I worked I did my own paperwork and taught the manager how it was supposed to be done because she didn't know what to do with it. But, it's really not all that hard to do it just needs to be done right.


----------

